# ~~Accutron~~Bulova~~Caravelle~~ WRUW May 2021~~



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Starting off May 2021









I own several Yellow Dots.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This one today.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

'72 Accutron Deep Sea 'B' photo'd today









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron with 2210 movement. Look closely and you will see the watch has no second hand. An excellent description of unique features of this tuning fork movement is contained in Rob B's website The Accutron Watch Page


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Bulova Week capper









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M2 Spaceview "B"


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feckman (Mar 24, 2012)

Wore this one yesterday on a recently purchased JB Champion bullet bracelet that I like SO much more than the faux coffin bracelet I had it on before. I thought catching the hands in that configuration was cool, so I snapped a photo.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1969 Snorkel Oceanographer 666 ft









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M3 Accutron Spaceview "B", this one on a leather strap


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1963 Accutron Railroad Approved Model 201
Case 2362
Style# 21014


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Astronaut on small Coffin link









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The shadow of devil..


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova A-15 
















65A107


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Bulova A-15
> View attachment 15868489
> 
> View attachment 15868490
> ...


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

tayloreuph said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, it's a handmade strap from JuntoWatch on Etsy. The strap is darker than the one pictured as you can see by my pics and the customer pic on Etsy. Might pay to check with seller if you decide to buy.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage Caravelle day-date automatic with octagonal case.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

? ✨


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Today, the 96B230, on a black leather Bulova strap that I transferred from the related 96B231 cream-dial chronograph.

This is mostly unavailable these days, but the matching 96B229 can still be found. It has a fabric strap which of course can be changed out.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

I *LOVE *your 504&#8230;inspired me to dig mine out of the sock drawer for some wrist time.?


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> I *LOVE *your 504&#8230;inspired me to dig mine out of the sock drawer for some wrist time.?


Awesome twins for sure!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova from the BVA series with open heart surgery... usually I don't like open hearts..but I actually dig this one.

Celebrating Mother's Day..... yep. today is Mother's day in most Latin America

Bulova BVA by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Here's a bit of the wife's collection in honor of Mother's Day








Bulova ladies DateJust, Bulova Harley Davidson, Bulova Quartz Diamond bezel on Stingray, Bulova Ceramic, Bulova Miss Liberty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A NATO really doesn't fit this retro Bulova which seems to me more of a dress watch, but here it is.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutron Model '204' (black dial variant)/w two 14kt Gold Inlays
Circa 1960 (Only Year the case was date stamped)
No known case number.....










The Twins both with correct M0 Movements.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron "203", one of the residents of the 'first year wing' (1960) of the sock drawer😍


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> Accutron "203", one of the residents of the 'first year wing' (1960) of the sock drawer😍


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Old_Tractor said:


> A NATO really doesn't fit this retro Bulova which seems to me more of a dress watch, but here it is.
> 
> View attachment 15875126


Mesh, try a mesh bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

tayloreuph said:


> Mesh, try a mesh bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good suggestion!


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Accutron 'Spaceview'


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Old_Tractor said:


> That's a good suggestion!


I had one I let go and it was great on the mesh. It was just a bit too big wearing for me, but the mesh and the dial were killer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1969 Sea King black dial.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Haven't worn anything else since i got this back 2 weeks ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bes2021 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1963 Bulova Accutron Spaceview 'C"
Correct M3 movement. Fully restored by Rob B







*


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day everyone,
left wrist Bulova















Right wrist Tsuno,


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A vintage 1975 Caravelle manual wind day-date.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron "541" caliber 214


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like it is Alpha Saturday!!!


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

An Astronaut Sunday


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Astro Sunday Indeed!


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

minuteman62 said:


> Astro Sunday Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Not a surprise we have the same amount of Astro's now.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

minuteman62 said:


> Not a surprise we have the same amount of Astro's now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..an important part of the history of world watchmaking.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron "521"


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wore this Bulova Sea Clipper to church this morning.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I deemed this weekend to be "Big Watch Weekend."

My plan:










Today - Sea King! Love it!


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


>


I like the dark strap for that watch.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Vintage Caravelle Japanese automatic.


----------



## FaceMaster7 (Jul 22, 2020)

I swear, everyone here must be a professional photographer. Oh well my photos ain't great but I am happy I found this thread because I love them vintage Bulova watches. 
I'm wearing my 1969 Bulova Sea King day/date. My favorite part about this watch is how it says everything you need to know on the dial.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Bulova Aerojet, Mickey edition on a rainy Chicago morning.


----------



## FaceMaster7 (Jul 22, 2020)

Ha! I was at work at 3 am and posted the Sea King I was wearing. It's now 7 pm back at work and posting the Accutron Alpha I'm wearing. Is that double-dipping?


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

That is one fine looking 'Alpha'?


FaceMaster7 said:


> Ha! I was at work at 3 am and posted the Sea King I was wearing. It's now 7 pm back at work and posting the Accutron Alpha I'm wearing. Is that double-dipping?
> View attachment 15905202


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

From today, def double dipping!
68 Astro and 21 Surfboard 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaceMaster7 (Jul 22, 2020)

Accutronredux said:


> That is one fine looking 'Alpha'?


Thank you, my friend did an excellent job for sure


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

An Accutron by any other name. This is the 1960's USSR clone of the caliber 214 tuning fork movement.


----------



## M.I. (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## banie01 (Jul 26, 2019)

This has been with me since last year.
Found some great help getting it serviced over on the 214 service and repair thread.
It's a 1967 (I think) Accutron Astronaut that was brought back to life by Bob.
I've left the dial and hands unrestored apart from a clean, as it's earned its age.


----------



## LVBakel (Dec 29, 2016)

A '69 Slava Accutron (CCCP) and a '73 Bulova Accutron (USA) together in one pictures ;-) Thanks to Dutch Accutron specialist Gerrit, both watches are in great condition.


----------



## bes2021 (Feb 17, 2021)

Snorkel Reissue.. Loving it for summer


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*You realize that this May 2021 WRUW thread ended 18 days ago. There is an active Jun WRUW thread. Just an FYI*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*1973 BULOVA SNORKEL 666ft. Day and Date
1969 BULOVA OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666ft. variant G

both paired with JB Champion USA 18mm " BULLET " SS bracelet 






























*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*41mm. case minus crown

1970 BULOVA OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666ft. variant G with red lollipop second sweep hand
1969 BULOVA OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666ft. variant G

TRIVIA: models that have the red second sweep hand have a tendency for the Tritium lume to turn MUSTARD YELLOW more readily as they age compared with the models paired with the familiar and more common stainless steel lollipop second sweep hand















*


----------

